# Time for something irrational: SIX 12s



## bumpinP (May 5, 2010)

Here's the deal: I'm going through a quarter life crisis (that's what my wife likes to call it), and am in the mood to do something a little crazy. If this was a midlife crisis I'd have the income to buy a Vette, or better yet a Lotus, and stuff my large frame into it whenever the weather was nice enough. Unfortunately I am at a quarter life crisis which means I have two young kids and a house payment that can be overwhelming at times. So it's time to take an inventory of what I have to make a rational irrational decision. This is where you come in.

Vehicle: 2003 Ford Taurus Station Wagon
Equipment: qty 6 JL audio 12w6s (v1), amps Orion Concept 97.3 or JBL BP1200.1
Space Available: ~ 36 cubic feet

I have considered building an ABC box for this future monster but now am wondering if I should go a different direction perhaps a ported box that extends below 20 hz, or even a bandpass design meant to play very low. I have room and cone area perhaps a little lacking in power and excursion, and the desire to do something irrational. I am not looking to build some competition vehicle but rather a bass monster that shakes me the right way. If you read all this hopefully you understand where I'm coming from, and feel free to kick an idea or two my way. 

PS I am comfortable inputing data in WinIsd, but a novice at it.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Do either a clamshell or a 6th order bandpass. Have fun with it!


----------



## BigRobRN1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Go for it! I'm 34 and still indulge every few years!


----------



## bumpinP (May 5, 2010)

Change in plans - got an offer I couldn't refuse for the 12s I had and now designing an enclosure for the Maelstrom 21"

DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Subwoofers »


----------



## mongo22 (Aug 7, 2006)

NOW we are talking!! That monster in a ported box just might hurt and sound good as well. Please take photos!


----------



## BigRobRN1 (Jul 21, 2010)

heyell yeah!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

buy a beater car, make it your audio fun/dad alone time project, cut it, bend it, weld it, smash it.



leave the family car for the family.

http://quincy.craigslist.org/cto/1856956414.html


http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/IL


----------



## Rob J (Jul 18, 2010)

Holy Shizzz Nit, that is one H.U.G.E. Woofer

I gotta see this one.

Rob.


----------



## bumpinP (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the friendly advice 60ndwn. This is actually the dad car, wife wouldn't let me touch the family car (or as she likes to call it her car).


----------



## bumpinP (May 5, 2010)

A thread for some of you guys who are newer then me

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/spl-science/82162-maelstrom-21-bass-how-low-can-you-go.html


----------



## dj00140 (Aug 28, 2010)

get a bigger amp


----------

